# Trapping Season 2014/15



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey I didn't see any trapping posts yet this year so I decided to start one

My friend Wes and I have been trapping since opening day and have caught 17 ***** in total the first four days of season. Hoping for a mink and coyote this year! This is my second year trapping.

Anyone else been trapping this year?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

nice, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's a good haul for 4 days. Too bad you live so far away, you could come and trap my back yard! I live in town and must have live trapped and relocated about 20 '**** this summer! Including the gang that set up shop in my chimney! They were getting into the neighbor's garbage, her cat & dog food, my garbage, and my chimney! Amazing what a little wet cat food will do. Plus a couple of groundhogs (I know, no fur value) that were laying waste to my garden! I also heard a coyote yipping away in the neighborhood one night last week! Wish you luck.


----------



## Mike_13 (Jun 11, 2007)

Had a line out for the first 3 days of the season. Managed 58 muskrats and 18 ****. Snowed and frozen in for a while now in NE Ohio. Itching to get back out and catch some more fur!

Buckeye where you located??


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I just put out 9 snares at the property we lease. Waiting until friday night to get them set for the weekend. I went out yesterday and got them anchored in the daylight for now


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice looking **** I caught my first mink this year!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mike_13 said:


> Had a line out for the first 3 days of the season. Managed 58 muskrats and 18 ****. Snowed and frozen in for a while now in NE Ohio. Itching to get back out and catch some more fur!
> 
> Buckeye where you located??
> 
> ...


I'm in Youngstown.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

To bad **** prices are so low this year.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

2 ***** 18 lbs and 19 lbs and the coyote is 44 lbs


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice ***** and yote Shaun!!


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank you picked up one more nice **** last night. They just dropped my corn so i dont know what impact that is going to have for my snaring experiment


MuskieManOhio said:


> Nice ***** and yote Shaun!!


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

So far I've got 8 **** and 1 coyote. Oh, and several possums and a skunk this morning. Finally starting to pick up


----------



## TurtleJugger (Jun 2, 2013)

Awesome catches! I've been busy this week but planning on setting my line out again this weekend


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Awesome catches guys!! I used to check a trap line with my dad every morning in the freezing cold before school. I miss trapping. Moved into town and don't have the opportunities any more. Dad is still at it and caught a red and a grey fox yesterday. I gotta get somewhere and start back up. Some great memories with my dad!! I want to be able to have those memories with my son.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

